# No More Pinon Pointe Thru II?



## WalnutBaron (Nov 6, 2017)

There is a separate thread running under the Exchanging Forum which indicates that non-Hyatt owners can no longer exchange into Pinon Pointe through II. I'm flummoxed as to why this might be. Anyone have any theories?


----------



## lizap (Nov 6, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> There is a separate thread running under the Exchanging Forum which indicates that non-Hyatt owners can no longer exchange into Pinon Pointe through II. I'm flummoxed as to why this might be. Anyone have any theories?



I suspect very little is being deposited into II, with the introduction of HPC.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 10, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> There is a separate thread running under the Exchanging Forum which indicates that non-Hyatt owners can no longer exchange into Pinon Pointe through II. I'm flummoxed as to why this might be. Anyone have any theories?


That is such a bummer.  I was hoping to exchange into this resort thru II in 2019.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 10, 2017)

I won't lose sleep over it as I highly suspect it is a mistake by the agent.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 11, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I won't lose sleep over it as I highly suspect it is a mistake by the agent.


Thanks.  I’m planning a vacation with 10 of our friends


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 11, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks.  I’m planning a vacation with 10 of our friends


Enjoy! I am not sure how many rooms will become available for the same dates though.  Good luck!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 11, 2017)

I figure we might have to be st multiple places


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Nov 11, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> There is a separate thread running under the Exchanging Forum which indicates that non-Hyatt owners can no longer exchange into Pinon Pointe through II. I'm flummoxed as to why this might be. Anyone have any theories?


I guess the bigher more important question is can Piñon Pointe owner's still deposit their week into interval? ???


----------



## DAman (Nov 11, 2017)

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> I guess the bigher more important question is can Piñon Pointe owner's still deposit their week into interval? ???



Hyatt doesn’t work that way. They do bulk deposits. 

Hyatt owners use their points in II.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Nov 11, 2017)

DAman said:


> Hyatt doesn’t work that way. They do bulk deposits.
> 
> Hyatt owners use their points in II.


Ok, let me rephrase that to legacy Piñon Pointe owner's, and depositing their points into interval.


----------



## DAman (Nov 11, 2017)

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> Ok, let me rephrase that to legacy Piñon Pointe owner's, and depositing their points into interval.



I am able to use my Piñon Pointe points in II. I plan to deposit my leftover CUP points in EEE after the New Year. 

The EEE rules haven’t been changed. I don’t know of any rule changes coming up restricting my use in II. 

There are plenty of opportunities for me to use my points internally at Piñon Pointe and other resorts.  Not sure why there are not more units available in II. Maybe Hyatt owners are not using II as much and are trading internally.

I like Piñon Pointe a lot. I was there in April and Sedona was beautiful. I hope to return soon.


----------



## klpca (Nov 11, 2017)

DAman said:


> I am able to use my Piñon Pointe points in II. I plan to deposit my leftover CUP points in EEE after the New Year.
> 
> The EEE rules haven’t been changed. I don’t know of any rule changes coming up restricting my use in II.
> 
> ...


I haven't been looking recently, but I see Hyatt units, including Sedona, regularly. I agree with VF that it's probably bad info from an II rep. If I had any vacation time for next year I'd put in an ogs just to test, but we are all booked up.


----------



## klpca (Nov 14, 2017)

A bunch in Getaway inventory right now.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 15, 2017)

klpca said:


> A bunch in Getaway inventory right now.


I think this may be the key. Premium inventory such as this may be being siphoned off to a large degree to getaways aka "the old RCI maneuver".


----------

